# Filtering Recommendations for LS



## 100%Natural (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone here knows of a great filtering system for LS.  Coffee filters just don't cut it.  Paint filters perhaps?  Beer/wine filters?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bodhi (Jun 27, 2013)

what are you trying to filter?


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 27, 2013)

Liquid soap of course..lol.  The recipe I've chosen is a clear soap and I notice when I hold it up to the light there are tiny fibres floating around.  I want a crystal clear LS without so much as a speck of anything in it.  This will be one of my products and perfection is a must!


----------



## bodhi (Jun 27, 2013)

Aah yes, LS of course! LOL... I should have been more clear, no pun intended.  Do you know what the fibres are?  Is it something you added or did they just appear?


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 27, 2013)

LOL Sorry, the smartass in me had to make an appearance but I think she's gone now...lol.  They just appeared.  Likely just dust and cloth fibres getting into the soap pot etc.  

I'm hoping someone knows of a fine filter of some sort that will catch the fibres and allow the soap to flow through at the same time.


----------



## bodhi (Jun 27, 2013)

Hmmm, having never filtered any of my ls, i can only guess...  Coffee filters didnt work because the soap is too thick?  I dont have a leg to stand on for a reference in regards to soap, but the first thing that came to mind was linen.  Maybe try dampening a layer or two and filter through that?  Linen has a good long fibre that doesnt shed.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 27, 2013)

Great idea!  I haven't actually tried the coffee filters - I'm not sure they'll hold up under the weight of the soap going through.  The last thing I want is for the filter to break apart and have to start all over again.  Something stronger like a cloth of some sort would hopefully hold up.  I've got some linen so I'll give it a shot over the weekend.

Thanks bodhi!


----------



## bodhi (Jun 27, 2013)

Good point about the coffee filters, i hadnt thought about that.  Youre welcome, and i hope it works!  I just had another thought, make sure to shake out and rinse the linen first.  Just to make sure you arent adding any more dust to your batch that may have already collected on the fabric.  I hope it works!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2013)

You could also use cheese cloth/jelly bags.


----------

